# Sig Lines



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Why did it change the sig in all my post intead of only the new ones after I changed it? Before it was universal, then it was only changed on new post and now it's universal again.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It's always been this way Rage. It's this way as all the pages are generated on the fly when you request them.

The same thing happens when you change Avatars. 

Scott


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

No. When I changed it last time it kept the old one and the new one only showed up with my new post. So it must have done this without you knowing about it.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

When we were on the old EZBoard, each time you changed your sig it only changed the new messages and not the old ones. Ever since we moved to VB, whenever you change your avatar or sig, it changes all of them except for the messages that were imported from EZBoard.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Nay, it was here. No biggie. I thought that you had control of this.


----------

